# Getting married abroad?



## Bittersweet

Yes or no? Oh has a massive family who are all close we are talking his guest list being 60 odd and mine 20. Not including people coming at night and frankly I don't want that many. 
I've thought about going abroad maybe Caribbean so our honeymoon is included has done this? Was it costly?


----------

